# Diesel trucks



## krsmitty (Dec 16, 2010)

While out camping during the Thanksgiving week a fellow rv'er pulled in a couple sites down from me. He was pulling his 5er with a used(new to him) late model GMC 2500 Duramax. 

We started talking about trucks and he made the comment that he bought the GMC because of all the diesel drivers he talked to over the years, GMC owners seemed to like their vehicles the best.

I have a 07 Ram 2500 with the 5.9 CTD. This is my first and only diesel I have ever owned. It has been a great truck and no regrets buying it. But, since this is my only diesel I can not compare to others. 

My Dad (full timer) is strictly a Ford person. He has had 3 F250's and driving a F350 now. I have driven his trucks a few times and it seems like my Ram has a little better low end power. But the Fords do ride a lot better than my Dodge.

So, would like to see what everyone thinks about their truck. Especially from those you have had owned/driven various brands (Ford, GMC, Dodge, Chevy) of trucks. Which one do you like the best and why.



Thanks,


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

Ken there is nothing wrong with your Dodge, it will do what you ask it to do. I am a Chevy man so, I favor the Duramax diesel with a Allison transmission. A few years back Ford offer a 6.0 diesel and there has been so many night mares with it. So I would stay away form a 6.0 diesel in a Ford. But I drive a motor home and not towing anything by a truck. Just speaking out loud. :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

Ken you have a Cummins.   :approve:   Nothing else to say.


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks



> Triple E - 12/16/2010  1:53 PM
> 
> Ken you have a Cummins.   :approve:   Nothing else to say.



I hear that alot


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

SEE I WAS RIGHT :laugh:  :laugh: and Steve just confirmed it. My nephew has one and he loves it. He pulls a loaded 8 x 16 landscape trailer loaded with his lawn equipment and has no complaints. If I wasn't a Chevy man I would own a Dodge 2500 or 3500.


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks



> H2H1 - 12/16/2010  2:52 PM
> 
> SEE I WAS RIGHT :laugh:  :laugh: and Steve just confirmed it. My nephew has one and he loves it. He pulls a loaded 8 x 16 landscape trailer loaded with his lawn equipment and has no complaints. If I wasn't a Chevy man I would own a Dodge 2500 or 3500.



What makes you stay a Chevy man? If you think the Ram is better than get one. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

Ken,
I am a  confirmed GM man.  I have had about 20 trucks in the last 25 years, sometimes 3 at a time.  I bought 2 Dodges...LOVED them both...but transmission trouble with both.   I bought 3 Fords.....all 3 left me sitting on the side of the road...and they were the GOOD 7.3 engine with LOTS of problems...won't buy another.....sorry

I have had ONE Chevrolet set me on the road, but even then it was the alternator that failed..nothing major, and it was a gas engine.

I have had 4 Duramax Diesels...no problems at all.  I traded the 2003 and 2004 for two 2006's because of the deal I got.  Sold one because of the economy, but still have the other...LOVE IT.   12 MPG towing. 22 empty...


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

hey Ken you misunderstood me Rams are great trucks, but not yet up to speed with a Chevy. Like I said I am a Chevy man, but hey I own a Toyota now. Why, my brother made a bet with me that I was to cheap to buy a Toyota and had to prove him, So I have a toy now. My other truck was a 2500 HD Chevy 8.1 Allison fully loaded with the Boise package. I really miss that truck. If someone wants to buy a Toyota  truck I have one for sell.  :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 12/16/2010  3:47 PM
> 
> Ken,
> I am a  confirmed GM man.  I have had about 20 trucks in the last 25 years, sometimes 3 at a time.  I bought 2 Dodges...LOVED them both...but transmission trouble with both.   I bought 3 Fords.....all 3 left me sitting on the side of the road...and they were the GOOD 7.3 engine with LOTS of problems...won't buy another.....sorry
> ...



I have always heard about the Dodge transmissions. What made me leery of buying one. But supposedly the issues have been corrected. Guess I will find out...44k miles and still going good...knock on wood  

I belong to several Dodge forums and don't hear to much about Transmission failures, except when they start beefing up the hp/torque.

But, I have heard the same about the GM transmissions until they started using the Allison.

As for Fords, heard many of stories on the engines. Guess my Dad has just been lucky on all of his. Do believe the only problem he has had was the turbo hose coming loose.

But, I have always heard that you can not beat the Cummins engine!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks



Ken, I would agree that the Cummins engine is probably the best engine in a pickup. I have also been told that since 2007 Dodge has had a good transmission for it. My 2 Dodges were a 1997 and a 2002. 

The '97 was a manual and I lost 5th gear around 80,000 miles...that transmission was known for it. I tore it down myself and fixed it. Sold the truck about 100,000 miles and saw the owner when he had around 150K on it, no more problems. The 2002 was an automatic. Under a load, it could not decide what gear to stay in. Jumped back and forth between 2nd and 3rd....heck of a ride sometimes. Dodge put in a new trans. around 30k and no more problems. Sold it around 100K. 

I have heard rumors of GM's transmissions, but that is one problem I have not had.

Read the current Trailer Life magazine. They compared the 2011's. Chev. came out on top. I was surprised at that, since every other picture in that mag is a Ford.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

How about a Ford body with a Cummins turbo diesel coupled to an Allison transmission?  All it takes is money :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

I know of something close to this. One of the guys on the Dodge forum I am on is/has putting an Allison on his Ram. Found an adapter kit somewhere.


----------



## cwishert (Dec 20, 2010)

Re: Diesel trucks

Jim, of all the combinations available you had to start with a Ford body. :clown:  :bleh:   Just kidding, each to his own!  I prefer the looks of the Dodge when it comes to trucks but of course I have no knowledge of my own as to which motor, transmission, etc is the best.  I have to love Dodge because hubby makes his living that way!!!  He will even tell you though that each truck has it's own good points and bad points and that they have all evolved in the past few years.


----------



## OPEPPER (Jan 8, 2011)

Re: Diesel trucks

Ken, 

I have 2 duramax/alison's and  5 ctd trucks - i personally like the ride and creature comforts of the gmc but for my personal truck i drive ctd because of the versatility and power of the old 5.9 ctd - mine is chipped, air ,exhaust, plus 80 hp injectors etc etc - there is nothing like a ctd in my experience, there is one of the ctd's that gets 18-20 towing an enclosed 20 ft trailer with 3-5k in it, everyone talks about that truck. Most all get about the same mileage though 13 towing 18-20 highway. I would be happy with the ctd and get it chipped and enjoy the power - now those 80 hp injectors really made mine hop!!!! The transmissions are the weak point but i have had one repaired under warranty and all the rest have been fine. The ctd is one truck that is made to work or chip and push to the limit - the best diesel to chip and improve, I tried it with one duramax and didn't get the results I have with the cummins - I am now a cummins man - was always a gm all the way guy!!! Oh and by the way the 80 hp injectors got me 1-2 mpg better on the hwy and 2-3 towing -- i was just amazed!!!!


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 8, 2011)

Re: Diesel trucks

Thanks Opepper...I already have most of what you have suggested. Have the S&B air intake, MBRP muffler and a Smarty Jr. programmer. The programmer will give me up to another 100hp/250tq. Have heard the same thing about the transmission being the weak point. So, I normally run mine on the #1 40hp setting which is for fuel economy. I keep the torque management setting on stock and the injection timing set on max. With this setting I see 13-15mpg towing (9-10k lb. 5er) and 18-21 city/hwy. I plan to upgrade the tranny one of these days with a performance valve body and 2 or 3 clutch torque converter. That way I will be able to tow with the max programmer settings for even better power and better mpg. Then may look into bigger injectors and bigger programmer.

You being a CTD fan, might want to look into:  http://www.dodgeownerforums.com
Real good forum for CTD and all Dodge vehicles.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2011)

RE: Diesel trucks





> krsmitty - 12/16/2010 10:25 AM So, would like to see what everyone thinks about their truck. Especially from those you have had owned/driven various brands (Ford, GMC, Dodge, Chevy) of trucks. Which one do you like the best and why. Thanks,



We have had both a Dodge 2500 CTD and now the Chevy 2500 D/A. Both were awesome trucks. We prefer the Chevy...DW likes the ride so much better (more like a car) It is very comfortable and quiet.


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 10, 2011)

RE: Diesel trucks



> Steve H - 1/9/2011  10:46 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve...You notice any difference in the power, towing capability going to the GM? I have had others say that the ride was better but lost some power.


----------



## OPEPPER (Jan 10, 2011)

RE: Diesel trucks

KR,
a double post - sorry


----------



## OPEPPER (Jan 10, 2011)

RE: Diesel trucks

KR,

I tow with my smarty @99% but take it easy on starts and heavy power usages, no quick throttle movements, and get better mileage than at 20%!!!! Yes it sounds crazy but that is what this ctd likes!!! I love the setup, esp after the 80 hp injectors were put in - oh yeah!!! The GMC rides a lot nicer and is a lot quieter than the 07 - not sure about the 08 and newer. The inline diesel takes the additional power much better than the v-8's in my opinion.


----------

